# The must-have corset dress....



## SamanthaNY (Feb 9, 2007)

This item was so good, I had to copy it out of the other thread and put it here in hopes more of you would see it...

Ladies - *RUN*, do not walk, to _buy this item_. I just received it yesterday and it's fantastic! It runs true to traditional plus-sizing, but has quite a lot of stretch, so even if you're a bit over the measurements they give, this will work nicely. 

It was reasonably easy to get on - meaning - with a little tugging, I got it in place, and it has enough stretch to hold me in place (something to be said, surely), but not so much that I felt restricted in moving, sitting or breathing, lol. The front detail and boning holds the 'girls' up really well - I would be more than comfortable not wearing a bra with this, and that's something I have NEVER said about any other garment. For a different look though - I can see wearing a sexy, pretty lace bra under it, and unhooking the front hooks for a peek-a-boo look. This item can easily be worn as a sexy top with your own skirt (that's what I'll do), on it's own as a mini-dress (if you're that brave... I'm definitely not lol), or as a traditional smoothing undergarment. 

And.. it looks totally _*HOT*_.

At the regular price of $52.99, I wouldn't hesitate to buy one or two of these - at the current price of $29.99, you can bet I'm buying another one right now!

My only regret is that they don't come in other colors. 

Orchard Corset... _I love you! _

PS - I haven't checked their return policy - but please do so if you order. Lingerie items often aren't returnable.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Feb 9, 2007)

Sam, I think you're not into posting piccies of yourself, but any chance you could show us what you look like in it?


----------



## liz (di-va) (Feb 9, 2007)

I meant to chime in about Orchard Corset before, but I have a couple friends who completely swear by them...need to go meself.

I actually think that color is beyond beautiful! If that's the color it comes in. Is that what it actually looks like, S?

3XL...I dunt think that'd fit yo. Otherwise, I'd definitely give it a try!


----------



## moonvine (Feb 9, 2007)

I typically wear a 3x, or even a 2x, but that 3x is far too small for me.


----------



## ashmamma84 (Feb 9, 2007)

HAWT! I'm into corsets - I have one from LB that I heart dearly. Love the way it makes my breasts and hips look.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Feb 9, 2007)

activistfatgirl said:


> Sam, I think you're not into posting piccies of yourself, but any chance you could show us what you look like in it?


Nope. 


liz (di-va) said:


> I actually think that color is beyond beautiful! If that's the color it comes in. Is that what it actually looks like, S?
> 3XL...I dunt think that'd fit yo. Otherwise, I'd definitely give it a try!


I lightened that pic a little for detail, but the corset is black, with some shine to the front center. It's so lovely though - I would buy it in other colors if it was offered. If you can part with the $30 for an experiment, try it - I swear, I didn't think it would fit me either since I'm pear-shaped and over-generously-hipped (heh lol). I'm so happy I got it. What I love is that it's firm and snug enough on the top to hold up my boobs without a bra - but not so tight on the hips and belly that I feel like my head it going to pop off (like traditional corsets can be). 


moonvine said:


> I typically wear a 3x, or even a 2x, but that 3x is far too small for me.


If you're at all adventurous with $30, buy it. I'd be shocked if it didn't fit you.


----------



## Butterbelly (Feb 9, 2007)

Oh, that looks so sexy. I might have to buy it.


----------



## Tad (Feb 9, 2007)

SamanthaNY said:


> Ladies - *RUN*, do not walk, to _buy this item_.



Ladies, hell--guys it may not make it in time for Valentine's Day, but it should make a good 'just because' present that you can both appreciate 

At least, I REALLY hope so, because I just ordered one for my wife :doh: I think it should be the perfect thing to make her little black dress all that much more smoking (if she isn't too small for it now. Well, if so, hopefully it will help the next little black dress)

PS. Mrs. Samny, can I hire you to be my personal shopper? You find the absolute best stuff! 

Many regards;

-Ed


----------



## SamanthaNY (Feb 9, 2007)

edx said:


> Ladies, hell--guys it may not make it in time for Valentine's Day, but it should make a good 'just because' present that you can both appreciate



What a good idea! Hear that, guys? *_nudge-nudge_*



edx said:


> PS. Mrs. Samny, can I hire you to be my personal shopper? You find the absolute best stuff!



Oh, thank you! And sure... I'm not cheap, but I can be had! Hee hee .


----------



## Butterbelly (Feb 9, 2007)

I ordered one. I'm hoping the 3x will fit. 

I sure wish they had them in different colors though.


----------



## liz (di-va) (Feb 9, 2007)

shoot, maybe i'll try it. it's that hip measurement that was makin me nervous...we'll see--


----------



## activistfatgirl (Feb 9, 2007)

This would be a good time for someone to declare their love for me in form of the 3x version of this bad boy. :batting:


Yummmm....group think.


Actually, its just that I trust Samantha in this arena!


----------



## MissToodles (Feb 9, 2007)

I want to ask for this as a birthday gift, although I'm not sure if it's that stretchy. 

Damn you, temptation!


----------



## SamanthaNY (Feb 9, 2007)

liz (di-va) said:


> shoot, maybe i'll try it. it's that hip measurement that was makin me nervous...we'll see--





MissToodles said:


> I want to ask for this as a birthday gift, although I'm not sure if it's that stretchy.
> 
> Damn you, temptation!



Remember that old perfume ad with the SSBBW Bella? With the *really* impressively wide hips? (there was a thread about it not to long ago). Yeah, I got those. 

If you're a 3X, or near it... It'll fit, lol.

And Toodles, aren't you in the city? Take a ride over and try it on?


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Feb 9, 2007)

SamanthaNY said:


> This item was so good, I had to copy it out of the other thread and put it here in hopes more of you would see it...
> 
> Ladies - *RUN*, do not walk, to _buy this item_. I just received it yesterday and it's fantastic! It runs true to traditional plus-sizing, but has quite a lot of stretch, so even if you're a bit over the measurements they give, this will work nicely.
> 
> ...



Planning on ordering one on payday! I'd wear it on its own as a dress I think if its not too too short. Sammy how short is it?? I'm 5'11" I'd at least need some ass coverage LOL.  I've got qute a few corsets, some leather and others cloth but I dont have a corset dress yet so thank you for posting this!

ETA: I looked at the sizing and if I'm reading it right I'm too big for it 
I'm 52-46-56 if anyone wants to read the sizing chart and tell me I'm wrong
please feel free!


----------



## MissToodles (Feb 9, 2007)

SamanthaNY said:


> Remember that old perfume ad with the SSBBW Bella? With the *really* impressively wide hips? (there was a thread about it not to long ago). Yeah, I got those.
> 
> If you're a 3X, or near it... It'll fit, lol.
> 
> And Toodles, aren't you in the city? Take a ride over and try it on?



It's worth a try. My honey should take Ed's lead and get it for me. It benefits both of us, haha. (hoping he reads this eventually!)


----------



## SamanthaNY (Feb 9, 2007)

Ella Bella said:


> Planning on ordering one on payday! I'd wear it on its own as a dress I think if its not too too short. Sammy how short is it?? I'm 5'11" I'd at least need some ass coverage LOL.  I've got qute a few corsets, some leather and others cloth but I dont have a corset dress yet so thank you for posting this!



Hard to say on the length. I would say on a non-bbw type body, it would hit upper to mid thigh. I'm 5'8", and it definitely clears my butt - however, here's the thing... the bigger your hips and fanny are? The more it will take away from the length. So... no _way _is this a dress for me, lol. Those of you with slimmer hips, not so much booty and an adventurous personality - this'll be great. 

By the way, Alter-Ego Erotics also sells corset dresses, among other corset items. I don't have anything of theirs, but I hear fantastic things about them - and they have sizes up to 8X! Good quality, and excellent prices for what they offer. 

This one in particular is offered at $160!






Really, you can't beat that with a stick.



> ETA: I looked at the sizing and if I'm reading it right I'm too big for it
> I'm 52-46-56 if anyone wants to read the sizing chart and tell me I'm wrong
> please feel free!



It'll fit. I _swear_. Stretch fabric is your friend.


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Feb 9, 2007)

SamanthaNY said:


> Hard to say on the length. I would say on a non-bbw type body, it would hit upper to mid thigh. I'm 5'8", and it definitely clears my butt - however, here's the thing... the bigger your hips and fanny are? The more it will take away from the length. So... no _way _is this a dress for me, lol. Those of you with slimmer hips, not so much booty and an adventurous personality - this'll be great.
> 
> By the way, Alter-Ego Erotics also sells corset dresses, among other corset items. I don't have anything of theirs, but I hear fantastic things about them - and they have sizes up to 8X! Good quality, and excellent prices for what they offer.
> 
> ...



I've purchased from Alto Ego Erotics, they are great. Here's a corset and skirt that I bought from them a couple of years ago. Ignore the bad make up LOL it was after a night of dancing.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Feb 9, 2007)

Ah! I thought I remembered that you had one! 

Judging by your figure there - the Orchard Corset dress will fit you fine...


----------



## Tina (Feb 9, 2007)

I have 66 inch hips. That thing is not going to fit me. It's great, though.


----------



## Tad (Feb 9, 2007)

Me thinks Sam nees to PM a couple of ladies her hip measurement, or vice-versa, so they'll have more confidence on the fit. Not asking her to post it for the world to see, just saying that there are some occasions when numbers are more useful than any amount of descriptive words.

-Ed


----------



## Brenda (Feb 10, 2007)

Thanks for posting this Samantha! I just ordered one for myself.

Brenda


----------



## This1Yankee (Feb 12, 2007)

Okay, now this is a bit off-topic....well not really. ANYWAY, that long corset dress is hoooo---tttttttt. Sorry, I stuttered. Damn. I get my tax refunds this week, maybe I need to get it. Wow, all leather and boned. MY MY MY.


----------



## indy500tchr (Feb 12, 2007)

Okay i ordered it on friday and it came today! I ordered a 3x and it wasn't as snug as i thought and my hips are over 70 inches. You girls gotta get one. i am 5'4 and it hit me mid thigh but that prolly is b/c i needed more stretch for hip room. i also tried it on with a bra..i don't think it's strong enough to keep the ta ta's up. it's very pretty though. I LOVE IT. definately a fun bedroom outfit.

THANKS SAMMIE!


----------



## indy500tchr (Feb 12, 2007)

Okay so I decided to take some pics for ya ladies 

View attachment corset 001.jpg


View attachment corset 004.jpg


----------



## liz (di-va) (Feb 13, 2007)

indy500tchr said:


> Okay so I decided to take some pics for ya ladies



oh wow, thanks for posting photos, indy!! and for startin the thread, sammy!

time to indulge, methinks


----------



## SamanthaNY (Feb 13, 2007)

indy500tchr said:


> Okay i ordered it on friday and it came today! I ordered a 3x and it wasn't as snug as i thought and my hips are over 70 inches. You girls gotta get one. i am 5'4 and it hit me mid thigh but that prolly is b/c i needed more stretch for hip room. i also tried it on with a bra..i don't think it's strong enough to keep the ta ta's up. it's very pretty though. I LOVE IT. definately a fun bedroom outfit.
> 
> THANKS SAMMIE!



You look *SPECTACULAR*!! I'm so glad you ordered it - I knew people would love it if they just tried it! 

Dayum, woman.... _smokin' hot_!


----------



## MissToodles (Feb 13, 2007)

I'm bigger, taller and shaped differently than TT(it looks great on you !), the dress defintely fits me. Great find. Glad I ordered it!


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Feb 13, 2007)

Dang...............it is out of stock now! 

Not sure it would fit my 68 inch hips anyway!
Thanks for posting. I love it when one of us shares our clothing finds!
Hugs, Kara


----------



## indy500tchr (Feb 13, 2007)

SamanthaNY said:


> Dayum, woman.... _smokin' hot_!



tehehe...thanks :blush: so did you order yourself one?


----------



## SamanthaNY (Feb 13, 2007)

indy500tchr said:


> tehehe...thanks :blush: so did you order yourself one?



Oh, you betcha - I have one. I was even going to order a second one (it was too good a price not to have a spare), but I figured I'd wait to see how many others from Dim wanted one - and I'm glad I did since they're now sold out! I've written and told them how fabulous it is, so I'm sure they'll be restocking soon. 

And yeah - I'm wearing mine tomorrow for Valentine's Day :wubu:


----------



## crazygrad (Feb 13, 2007)

ok- I just ordered mine. Obviously I won't get it in for Valentines Day but I have an anniversary coming up.

I'll let you know what the fit is like. It sounds stretchy so I ordered a little smaller. Let's see if I regret that decision.

will it be :doh: or :eat2: ??


----------



## indy500tchr (Feb 13, 2007)

crazygrad said:


> will it be :doh: or :eat2: ??



tight is never :doh: especially for the specialy somebody that wants to see you in it!


----------



## Tad (Feb 13, 2007)

crazygrad said:


> ok- I just ordered mine. Obviously I won't get it in for Valentines Day but I have an anniversary coming up.
> 
> I'll let you know what the fit is like. It sounds stretchy so I ordered a little smaller. Let's see if I regret that decision.
> 
> will it be :doh: or :eat2: ??



I'm worried about this too....there was a huge measurement gap between their large and the the 1X. The 1X measurements were generally a smidgen bigger than my wifes, while the large was much smaller. So I went with the 1X....but something like this needs to fit snugly! 

-Ed


----------



## crazygrad (Feb 13, 2007)

True, tight is right for certain garments but I do worry
1- it won't look right for anything other than the 10 min. before it comes off 
2- it'll be so tight I'll strain the seams and it won't last
3- it just won't fit at all.

like I said- we'll see.


----------



## Brenda (Feb 14, 2007)

Mins arrived today and I am very pleased with it. I went with a 2x instead of a 1x because of my height and it was the right decision. 

The best part to me is it traps and smoothes my back fat lol

Brenda


----------



## Isa (Feb 15, 2007)

I ordered one Tuesday morning and it arrived in the mail today. I am more than pleased with the quick shipping and the fit. Honestly I didn't think it would work with my hips (65") but it did.


----------



## liz (di-va) (Feb 16, 2007)

dang! They really sold out. Will try to get one if they actually restock!


----------



## crazygrad (Feb 16, 2007)

okay- so mine came in and...
Its not very tight at all. I might have gone a size down but there was a big jump in measurements to the next smaller size.

It is short on me so no way could I ever wear it out of the house as a sexy little dress. But I could put a skirt over it and be okay I think.

Also- the bust is okay for me with no bra. I won't do aerobics in it (not enough support) but who'd do aerobics in THAT???

Anyway, very cute, very good service.


----------



## rainyday (Feb 17, 2007)

Holy stretch, Batman! Mine arrived today (ordered last Friday) and it fits me too!

I had planned to cut off the hip part and just wear the top, but it actually goes over the hips okay. Mine are 79" and I think it would even fit someone with hips a few inches larger if they weren't a lot bigger in the belly. The support isn't enough to wear without a bra, but it's awesome and will make a great smoother under tight dresses.

I feel like I owe Sam a commission.


----------



## MissToodles (Feb 17, 2007)

This one goes up to 6x, which is equivalent to size 50 band size. I found it on the just my size website. Not quite as cheap as the one Sam posted about, but it's 15 dollar less for the exact same one I saw on ebay. Crown is a known brand in shapewear. I searched for coupon codes to add to this post, but couldn't find any for jms. 

http://tinyurl.com/2ryq79


----------



## SamanthaNY (Feb 17, 2007)

Oooh, and that one comes in white! I was hoping for other colors, so that's great. 

And really - for the work that goes into these garments, I think these prices are exceedingly reasonable. 

Good find, Toodles.


----------



## crazygrad (Feb 17, 2007)

very pretty! but the size chart is a bit confusing. It looks like the other shapers sizes only go up to 50 inch hips. Did I see the wrong chart?


----------



## rainyday (Feb 18, 2007)

A couple women have asked me how thin the fabric stretches and how this goes lengthwise on me. As you can see in the pic, the extra width does take up room and make it shorter. I walked around in it tonight though to see it if would roll up over the hips and surprisingly it pretty much stays in place, so it should work okay to wear as a smoother.


----------



## Butterbelly (Feb 18, 2007)

Mine came while I was gone this past week...but I tried it on and it fit quite well. 

Mine comes down over my hips, like a dress (I hate being short) and I put a red bra and panties with it yesterday to see how it looked...smokin' HOT HOT HOT!!!!!!:blush:


----------



## Tina (Feb 18, 2007)

Damn, it's out of stock.  I wouldn't have thought it would fit me, but if it fits you, rainy, It should fit me. Would be great for the honeymoon... Hope they get it back in stock at that price soon.


----------



## mossystate (Feb 18, 2007)

Hmmm..seeing how I am all belly...I wonder if this type of thing would just squash my stomach down on my thighs...I have never worn anything like this.


----------



## MissToodles (Feb 18, 2007)

Hi Mossy:
I took two photos to show you how it fits on an apple-y type person. I'm 5'8 and usually wear a 5x.


----------



## crazygrad (Feb 18, 2007)

Looks good, Toodles!

How are you feeling?


----------



## liz (di-va) (Feb 18, 2007)

Oh my gosh, I'm gettin so bummed I didn't order one right away! I hope they get more 3xs soon....

y'all look *wonderful*


----------



## crazygrad (Feb 18, 2007)

I wonder if someone should contact the fine folks at orchard and tell them that if they build it, they will sell. The could probably sell out a pre-order stock with the procastinators on this thread!


----------



## MissToodles (Feb 18, 2007)

I'm glad I that I can breath out of that thing. I'm not sure where I'm going to wear it yet.I do have plenty of dresses to wear it under.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Feb 18, 2007)

crazygrad said:


> I wonder if someone should contact the fine folks at orchard and tell them that if they build it, they will sell. The could probably sell out a pre-order stock with the procastinators on this thread!


When I received mine, I wrote to thank them, ask for more colors, and to alert them that I was telling some friends, and they'd probably sell out. If they paid attention that, they're already restocking.


----------



## MissToodles (Feb 19, 2007)

Just in case anyone is going to order the dress from JMS. I received this in my email, enter promo code 607805 at checkout, for $1.99 flat shipping rate.


----------



## Ivy (Feb 19, 2007)

Tina said:


> Damn, it's out of stock.  I wouldn't have thought it would fit me, but if it fits you, rainy, It should fit me. Would be great for the honeymoon... Hope they get it back in stock at that price soon.



I ordered one in a 3x and it is doing NOTHING for me. My hips are almost 60 inches so I figured the 2x would be too small, but I guess I should have ordered it. If you want my 3x, I'll sell it to you brand new, tried on once for about 2 minutes for the $29.99 they're asking on the site? $4 for shipping?

PM me.


----------



## Tad (Feb 20, 2007)

And the XL fits my wife just fine. It would actually be nice if it were a little smaller, but the L was about 6 inches smaller according to the site, which would probably have been too small. So it looks good, but it would be a little more corset-y if it were snugger. 

More importantly my wife likes it (although having been kept up a bunch of the preceeding night listening a squirrel (?) holding a rave in our attic, fatigue muted the enthusiam a little bit). Now we just need to find some occasion that calls for getting dressed up (better get working on finding a baby sitter again, sigh).

Regards;

-Ed


----------



## Ash (Feb 20, 2007)

I decided to go ahead and order the 2X, thinking that it probably wouldn't fit (my hips are around 68") but still holding out hope. So, I got it, and it fits perfectly! I love it so much that I wish I wore dresses more often...

Rainy's right, though. For me, it's not supportive enough to go without a bra. It's also WAY too short on me (5'8") to wear as a dress on it's own. But I love it all the same. 

Great find, Samantha!


----------



## indy500tchr (Feb 21, 2007)

MissToodles & Rainy you two look hot hot hot in it! To this day this is the best internet purchase I've made!


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Feb 21, 2007)

I think I'm going to order this....it looks so cute!


----------



## liz (di-va) (Feb 21, 2007)

Ashley said:


> I decided to go ahead and order the 2X, thinking that it probably wouldn't fit (my hips are around 68") but still holding out hope. So, I got it, and it fits perfectly! I love it so much that I wish I wore dresses more often...
> 
> Rainy's right, though. For me, it's not supportive enough to go without a bra. It's also WAY too short on me (5'8") to wear as a dress on it's own. But I love it all the same.
> 
> Great find, Samantha!



oh boy oh boy! I dunno if the 3x will do me right or not now! think my hips are about the same? well mebbe more, and I'm getting the 3x from Ivy tomorrow i hope. well, worth a try!

boy, their sizing (for this) sure is wackums


----------



## liz (di-va) (Feb 22, 2007)

p.s. I'm excited. let's start a fat girl can-can line


----------



## indy500tchr (Feb 22, 2007)

liz (di-va) said:


> p.s. I'm excited. let's start a fat girl can-can line



i'm in but i don't think we can kick that high in this outfit  maybe a butt shake line would work better!


----------



## Ash (Feb 22, 2007)

liz (di-va) said:


> p.s. I'm excited. let's start a fat girl can-can line



<---Totally in.


----------



## liz (di-va) (Feb 22, 2007)

Adding mine to the mix...here's a photo from the front. I tried taking a bunch from the side to show how it was compressing the flesh there (much different silhouette; look like straight upanddown tube with bum attached in back) but it just didn't read, you couldn't see that--I have GOT to get a good camera, oy. Anyhow I think it's great! Very comfy/stretchy and for $30 a great deal, although it increases my desire for a really cinchy spendy made to measure. And although it's been well pointed out about the sizing of this thing by now, let me note that I am not a 3x in real life. No way. My hips are 70"-something (not sure). Would also probably need a bra w/ it in real life.

THANKS IVY! I got it from Ivy, y'all. She's super-cute, but y'all already knew that.


----------



## liz (di-va) (Feb 22, 2007)

indy500tchr said:


> i'm in but i don't think we can kick that high in this outfit  maybe a butt shake line would work better!



YEAWOH! yeah


----------



## rainyday (Feb 22, 2007)

Wolf whistles. Or attempts to. 
(I never could do that and make any sound come out.)


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Feb 23, 2007)

I ordered one of these in a 3x because of the sizing listed on the site. I am hoping now that it doesn't end up being too big


----------



## SamanthaNY (Feb 23, 2007)

Ella Bella said:


> I ordered one of these in a 3x because of the sizing listed on the site. I am hoping now that it doesn't end up being too big


I would think you'd do well with a 2X (not that I know your size, I'm just guessing) since this garment works well when it's snug. The 3X seems to still be in high demand here, so perhaps you could re-sell it like Ivy did with hers? Perhaps any interested parties will chime in. 

Just a thought.


----------



## Krissy12 (Feb 24, 2007)

liz (di-va) said:


> Adding mine to the mix...here's a photo from the front. I tried taking a bunch from the side to show how it was compressing the flesh there (much different silhouette; look like straight upanddown tube with bum attached in back) but it just didn't read, you couldn't see that--I have GOT to get a good camera, oy. Anyhow I think it's great! Very comfy/stretchy and for $30 a great deal, although it increases my desire for a really cinchy spendy made to measure. And although it's been well pointed out about the sizing of this thing by now, let me note that I am not a 3x in real life. No way. My hips are 70"-something (not sure). Would also probably need a bra w/ it in real life.
> 
> THANKS IVY! I got it from Ivy, y'all. She's super-cute, but y'all already knew that.



Hah, I thought that was a tat on your breast in pic #2 until I saw pic #1 a little closer. 

I have no idea what my measurements are..I wear a 24/26 or 3x normally with 
a huge bust. My belly is slightly smaller than the boobs and the hips are a tad smaller than the belly. I like to think of myself as a heart shaped gal. 
Would I get the 2X in this?

I wish I had a nice big booty to go with the belly and boobs, but alas, I'm always having to pull up my pants when they try to slip off of my bum.

Picture for body size weirdness viewing.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Feb 24, 2007)

Krissy12 said:


> I have no idea what my measurements are..I wear a 24/26 or 3x normally with a huge bust. My belly is slightly smaller than the boobs and the hips are a tad smaller than the belly. I like to think of myself as a heart shaped gal.
> Would I get the 2X in this?
> 
> I wish I had a nice big booty to go with the belly and boobs, but alas, I'm always having to pull up my pants when they try to slip off of my bum.
> ...


Firstly, you have a fantastic figure! Totally attractive. No weirdness at all. 

In terms of sizing - I have to say you're the one person who's sort of stumping me. Your tummy, hips and thighs make me say 2X, but if you say you're a 24/26, that might be 3X. I think it depends on how you want to wear this - if you like wearing things _really _snug, the 2X would probably do nicely. but - with the generous rack, a 3X is probably better. 

If it were me? I'd order both sizes try each on, lol, but I'm a bit willy-nilly that way (caution: I think there's a restocking fee for this item, and often lingerie can't' be returned at all - so investigate this store's policies before you do this). Right now, only the 2X is available at the store, but hopefully they'll have the 3X's coming in soon. 

Hopefully someone else who's tried the dress on will weigh in (lol) with their opinion to help you.


----------



## liz (di-va) (Feb 24, 2007)

SamanthaNY said:


> In terms of sizing - I have to say you're the one person who's sort of stumping me. Your tummy, hips and thighs make me say 2X, but if you say you're a 24/26, that might be 3X. I think it depends on how you want to wear this - if you like wearing things _really _snug, the 2X would probably do nicely. but - with the generous rack, a 3X is probably better.



oh I'd definitely say 2x, given that I wished it were a lil tighter at waist myself. 2x w/ a bra!


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Feb 24, 2007)

SamanthaNY said:


> Firstly, you have a fantastic figure! Totally attractive. No weirdness at all.
> 
> In terms of sizing - I have to say you're the one person who's sort of stumping me. Your tummy, hips and thighs make me say 2X, but if you say you're a 24/26, that might be 3X. I think it depends on how you want to wear this - if you like wearing things _really _snug, the 2X would probably do nicely. but - with the generous rack, a 3X is probably better.
> 
> ...



Mine came yesterday, I got a 3x and its too big. Misty its yours if you want it, I dont have paypal though so we will have to figure something out... 
I will be ordering the 2x later on this week and hopefully that works out better for me


----------



## Krissy12 (Feb 24, 2007)

Thank you so much, everyone! I'll get the 2X and see how it works..I think it'll be ok since I want it to fit snugly. You gals rock!


----------



## Ivy (Feb 26, 2007)

liz (di-va) said:


> Adding mine to the mix...here's a photo from the front. I tried taking a bunch from the side to show how it was compressing the flesh there (much different silhouette; look like straight upanddown tube with bum attached in back) but it just didn't read, you couldn't see that--I have GOT to get a good camera, oy. Anyhow I think it's great! Very comfy/stretchy and for $30 a great deal, although it increases my desire for a really cinchy spendy made to measure. And although it's been well pointed out about the sizing of this thing by now, let me note that I am not a 3x in real life. No way. My hips are 70"-something (not sure). Would also probably need a bra w/ it in real life.
> 
> THANKS IVY! I got it from Ivy, y'all. She's super-cute, but y'all already knew that.




giiiiirl, you are lookin fierce!!!!!

im so glad it fits you!


----------



## dreamer72fem (Feb 26, 2007)

Everyone looks awesome in the corset dresses. I came across this corset on ebay a bit ago and it made me drool. Had to share
http://cgi.ebay.com/PLUS-SIZE-LEATH...3QQihZ004QQcategoryZ11522QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
Stacey


----------



## crazygrad (Feb 26, 2007)

Are we still doing the can can line? Can I choreograph??


----------



## Tina (Feb 26, 2007)

dreamer72fem said:


> Everyone looks awesome in the corset dresses. I came across this corset on ebay a bit ago and it made me drool. Had to share
> http://cgi.ebay.com/PLUS-SIZE-LEATH...3QQihZ004QQcategoryZ11522QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> Stacey



Ugh, no thanks. I would never go through the discomfort it would take to wear something like that. When I was younger, maybe, but not today.


----------



## liz (di-va) (Feb 26, 2007)

crazygrad said:


> Are we still doing the can can line? Can I choreograph??



Yes! *waits impatiently, a la Chorus Line, with leg warmers n stuff*


----------



## rainyday (Feb 26, 2007)

Are there going to be fly wires to boost our leg lifts?


----------



## elle camino (Feb 27, 2007)

oh MAN. how on earth did it take me this long to notice this thread?? thanks, sam!

ok so i really want one. and for $30 + s/h it's too good of a deal to pass up. but i'm agonizing about what size to get.
i want it as tight as possible without causing physical pain, but i'm all gut and no hips so i have no idea if i should go with XL or 2x. my dress size is in the 20-22-24 range.

also for the ladies who already have one, can i get an idea of what caliber of roll-smoothing it provides? i wear LB high-waisted shaper undies every day, and ideally i'd want something more serious than that. 

so excited!!


----------



## rainyday (Feb 27, 2007)

elle camino said:


> also for the ladies who already have one, can i get an idea of what caliber of roll-smoothing it provides? i wear LB high-waisted shaper undies every day, and ideally i'd want something more serious than that.



If you compare these two posts you can see the back roll squishing power of it. The smoothing effect is pretty good; mine fits very tightly though.

http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showpost.php?p=332359&postcount=26

http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showpost.php?p=361407&postcount=44


----------



## chunkeymonkey (Feb 27, 2007)

SamanthaNY said:


> This item was so good, I had to copy it out of the other thread and put it here in hopes more of you would see it...
> 
> Ladies - *RUN*, do not walk, to _buy this item_. I just received it yesterday and it's fantastic! It runs true to traditional plus-sizing, but has quite a lot of stretch, so even if you're a bit over the measurements they give, this will work nicely.
> 
> ...




I just ordered one thanks for the great find.....and sharing it.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Feb 27, 2007)

Ella, if Misty doesn't want it, I'd love to have it.


----------



## crazygrad (Feb 27, 2007)

If you're in the 20-22 range, I'd try the XL. I'm in the 18-20 range and that's what I got. I'm also fairly small busted for my size (I wear some 14-16 tops) so I suspect that the XL might work for you. The XL will give you a snug fit. Order up if you want it less snug, are really tall (I'm 5'8" and this short enough that it would be wholly inappropriate alone as outerwear) or maybe if you are especially busty.

I think it gives some smoothing but its nowhere near a real corset or cincher- the fabric is stretchy and the bones are plastic. But it is pretty and sexy and fairly comfortable. (I don't have the panties you mentioned to compare.)

Those of you in the can can line- I don't hear warming up. Tendus NOW, dammit!!


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Feb 27, 2007)

I'm in the same size range as you Elle and I ordered the XL. Based on their measurements, I think it will fit. I'll let you know when mine arrives. I'm hoping it fits nicely.





elle camino said:


> oh MAN. how on earth did it take me this long to notice this thread?? thanks, sam!
> 
> ok so i really want one. and for $30 + s/h it's too good of a deal to pass up. but i'm agonizing about what size to get.
> i want it as tight as possible without causing physical pain, but i'm all gut and no hips so i have no idea if i should go with XL or 2x. my dress size is in the 20-22-24 range.
> ...


----------



## Brenda (Feb 27, 2007)

I wear a size 22 (in dresses and the telling jeans) and bought the 2x. I am very tall and did not want it to be short so decided against the smaller one. It fits nicely and really smoothes. It is not particularly tight and causes no discomfort.


""oh MAN. how on earth did it take me this long to notice this thread?? thanks, sam!

ok so i really want one. and for $30 + s/h it's too good of a deal to pass up. but i'm agonizing about what size to get.
i want it as tight as possible without causing physical pain, but i'm all gut and no hips so i have no idea if i should go with XL or 2x. my dress size is in the 20-22-24 range.

also for the ladies who already have one, can i get an idea of what caliber of roll-smoothing it provides? i wear LB high-waisted shaper undies every day, and ideally i'd want something more serious than that. 

so excited""


----------



## HottiMegan (Feb 27, 2007)

okay you guys have sold me on it! I would love some smoothing under spring and summer dresses that i intend to wear this year with my newly slimmed body (i've lost about 70lbs in the last 3 months)


----------



## crazygrad (Feb 27, 2007)

Hi, Megan,

You might want to think about the color- its black. Might not look the way you want it to under lightweight, light colored summer clothes. It is so cute you might not care though, heehee.
Tooz or Toodles posted a link to one from JMS that comes in white and might be less noticable under some pastel sundress though.
(yeah, I know I posted the blindingly obvious but that's why I make the big bucks.)
And congrats on the loss, judging from the other thread, its what you want for yourself so kudos!- you're cute regardless :batting:


----------



## HottiMegan (Feb 27, 2007)

i'm not worried about the color because i tend to wear dark colors in most of my wardrobe. Most of it's black or dark purples and blues.. Then there's some red stuff. Thanks for the suggestion though


----------



## crazygrad (Feb 27, 2007)

just earning my keep- no worries.

I STILL don't hear the tendus... don't make me rap my cane!


----------



## SamanthaNY (Mar 1, 2007)

I've been in touch with Orchard Corset - and I believe all sizes are now back in stock!

ETA: and still ON SALE! _WHEE!!_


----------



## rainyday (Mar 1, 2007)

MissToodles said:


> This one goes up to 6x, which is equivalent to size 50 band size. I found it on the just my size website. Not quite as cheap as the one Sam posted about, but it's 15 dollar less for the exact same one I saw on ebay.



Just reporting in that I ordered one of these in white hoping to wear it under lighter colored dresses and it arrived this week. It's very nice, but it's a heavier fabric with MUCH less stretch than the Orchard Corset garment. I got the 6X and it was far too small for me. Didn't even try pulling it past my shoulders because I didn't want to rip out the stitching. 

My guess is that the 6X would fit someone who normally wears a 3X, though it's been so long since I wore a 3X that it's hard for me to say.


----------



## crazygrad (Mar 1, 2007)

if you want the Orchard 3x you need to call them to order it.
Just FYI


----------



## MissToodles (Mar 1, 2007)

Elle, I'm particulary rolly in my back and it smooths it quite well, especially since most of my dresses are polyester. It's not terribly expensive, I would go and make the splurge on it.


----------



## HottiMegan (Mar 5, 2007)

i got my dress on Saturday. I ordered the 2x since i'm losing weight and wanted to make sure i could use it for a while. It fit me like a dream!! It really does smooth and suck me in! I just need to get or make a dress to wear now


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Mar 5, 2007)

I got mine on Friday.... LOVE IT!!! I wear a 22/24 and I ordered the 1X. It fits perfectly, and I may even be able to go without a bra when wearing it!! Woohoo! It holds everything in and the plastic stays bend nicely enough to allow my bustline to be a bustline and not squished. It's great.... I'd KILL to have it in white too...or nude color.... Love, Love, Love it.......


----------



## dreamer72fem (Mar 5, 2007)

I am SOOO tempted to buy the 3x...but I am afraid it wont fit. Maybe I will just go for it and if it doesnt put it with my other things I have that I want to wear when or if I lose a bit of weight. 
Stacey


----------



## HottiMegan (Mar 5, 2007)

If it helps here are my measurements and i got the 2x:
bust 60 inches 
waist 58.5 inches and 
hips 61 inches

I felt contained but it wasnt too tight at all.


----------



## HottiMegan (Mar 6, 2007)

There was plenty of stretch left in the lace on me. Now i just need to make some nice dresses to go with it


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Mar 6, 2007)

I'll agree...there is tons of stretch in the thing. It seems so tiny when you open the package, but it reeeealllllly stretches.


----------



## CuteFatChick (Mar 8, 2007)

I bought mine just a few hours ago. I'll let you know how it fits when I get it.  Thanks for this info!!


----------



## Kimera (Mar 9, 2007)

Hi All,

The fit for the 3X Corset Slip is terrific! I normally wear a 5X and it fit like a dream. The even called me to let me know it had shipped and I received it within a few days. Also, make sure you check your email because I also got a free shipping coupon for my next order. I'm ordering a second one!! 

Thanks to all!


----------



## gypsy (Mar 10, 2007)

MissToodles said:


> I want to ask for this as a birthday gift, although I'm not sure if it's that stretchy.
> 
> Damn you, temptation!



It is STRETCHY! I ordered a 3x and I am kinda thinking that I should have ordered a 2x, and my hips are about 65". Like...seriously...hot...dress.

ETA: I should really read further into the threads so I don't end up telling you something you already know, now.


----------



## Rowan (Mar 10, 2007)

Well...after all the talk I just had to order this. I hope to heavens it fits!!!


----------



## MisticalMisty (Mar 17, 2007)

I really think this dress was designed for a pear. I'm a definite apple and it made me completely shapeless. This is the only time I wish I had some hips..LOL


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Mar 18, 2007)

You're welcome to some of mine...god knows I have enough to go around! LOL  




MisticalMisty said:


> I really think this dress was designed for a pear. I'm a definite apple and it made me completely shapeless. This is the only time I wish I had some hips..LOL


----------



## Renaissance Woman (Mar 21, 2007)

After reading through all the slze posts, I've ordered a 2X. I feel a great trepidation about this, but I'm trusting you guys. You haven't led me astray yet.


----------



## elle camino (Mar 21, 2007)

MisticalMisty said:


> I really think this dress was designed for a pear. I'm a definite apple and it made me completely shapeless.



oh goddamnit! and i JUST worked up the nuts to order one. great.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Mar 21, 2007)

elle camino said:


> oh goddamnit! and i JUST worked up the nuts to order one. great.



It may look ok on you elle..you seem to be an hourglass to me. I have NO HIPS whatsoever and it kinda smushed down everything in the front. So I was completely and totally shapeless.

I need to get rid of the 3x if anyone is interested.


----------



## AnnMarie (Mar 21, 2007)

MisticalMisty said:


> It may look ok on you elle..you seem to be an hourglass to me. I have NO HIPS whatsoever and it kinda smushed down everything in the front. So I was completely and totally shapeless.
> 
> I need to get rid of the 3x if anyone is interested.



Mine .


----------



## elle camino (Mar 21, 2007)

MisticalMisty said:


> It may look ok on you elle..you seem to be an hourglass to me. I have NO HIPS whatsoever


me either girl. i WISH i were an hourglass. 
like you said once, all my junk is under the hood. 
hips: nope.
ass: nope.
belly: yep.
boobies: yep.
so i guess maybe...under the hood and on the windshield?


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Mar 21, 2007)

MisticalMisty said:


> I really think this dress was designed for a pear. I'm a definite apple and it made me completely shapeless. This is the only time I wish I had some hips..LOL



I'm sorry it didn't work out for you Misty!!!


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Mar 21, 2007)

I just wore my corset dress for my fav FA, and I MUST gloat..... 

I'm pretty sure I saw his eyes bulge out of his head..... :wubu: 

WHEW!!! WELL worth the purchase.... TRUST me......

It was the best $30 bucks I've ever spent....


----------



## MisticalMisty (Mar 21, 2007)

Ella Bella said:


> I'm sorry it didn't work out for you Misty!!!



Thanks Ella...ALAS I must continue my search for a naughty dress to wear with my f*ck me heels..lol


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Mar 21, 2007)

MisticalMisty said:


> Thanks Ella...ALAS I must continue my search for a naughty dress to wear with my f*ck me heels..lol




LOL I usually just stay naked with my fuck me heels. Think of trying that look?


----------



## imfree (Mar 21, 2007)

Violet_Beauregard said:


> I just wore my corset dress for my fav FA, and I MUST gloat.....
> 
> I'm pretty sure I saw his eyes bulge out of his head..... :wubu:
> 
> ...


 Well, I am! Hahaha!


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Mar 21, 2007)

Sorry!!! But I did have fun..... :wubu: 

We took pics.... look for them on the group in a few days.... 






imfree said:


> Well, I am! Hahaha!


----------



## imfree (Mar 21, 2007)

Violet_Beauregard said:


> Sorry!!! But I did have fun..... :wubu:
> 
> We took pics.... look for them on the group in a few days....


 Well OK, then, I'm glad you had fun.


----------



## AnnMarie (Mar 21, 2007)

I feel like a guy just came into the women's dressing room. 

:blink:


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Mar 21, 2007)

LOL.... I think you're right about that....  




AnnMarie said:


> I feel like a guy just came into the women's dressing room.
> 
> :blink:


----------



## MissToodles (Mar 22, 2007)

elle camino said:


> oh goddamnit! and i JUST worked up the nuts to order one. great.



I hope it works out for you. It fits me well, although I had to adjust it for the photos in this thread because my breasts kept popping out. I like how it really smooths down my back fat! Post pics haha!


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Mar 23, 2007)

Hey ladies... here's pics of the corset dress.... I wear a 22/24... I ordered the 1x since everyone said there was so much stretch...which there is. It fits great and I would absolutely wear this under a great dress. I would even go without a bra.

Hopefully they'll help some of you who are on the fence about ordering. 

Vi


----------



## MisticalMisty (Mar 23, 2007)

Ella Bella said:


> LOL I usually just stay naked with my fuck me heels. Think of trying that look?



humm...good idea..lol..saves me some money...


----------



## Tina (Mar 23, 2007)

There's Ms. Sophisticate! Vi, you look lovely. Is that something you're able to sit down in without it riding up?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Mar 23, 2007)

Thanks Tina! Actually yes. It's very stretchy and really hugs the body. I think it'll ride a little, but it won't be a lot and a trip to the ladies room will take care of that. LOL





Tina said:


> There's Ms. Sophisticate! Vi, you look lovely. Is that something you're able to sit down in without it riding up?


----------



## Esme (Apr 11, 2007)

I'm sooooo on the fence about this corset dress. Part of me wants it, and part of me feels that it's really not "me" -- although I could be wrong. I'm not sure I have the chutzpah to bring it off.  

What to do? What to do???


----------



## SamanthaNY (Apr 11, 2007)

Buy it! If it's not something you'd wear as a going-out garment, at the very least, it's an outstanding foundation garment - and VERY suitable for that use. And for $30! Really - you can't beat that with a stick. 

If you decide to go for it, note that some of the ladies seem to have wished they'd ordered a size down. Perhaps re-browse this thread and see if that might be best for you as well. 

Happy corsetting!


----------



## Esme (Apr 11, 2007)

Hee hee  I think for me it would most definitely be a "stay at home" kind of dress, ya know?


----------



## mpls_girl26 (Aug 16, 2007)

Ok, I just came across this thread from another one that got rejuvinated about well...I don't even know. Anyway, I'm also thinking about buying this now that I've read through it all. How does it work wearing it for a few hours? sitting down, etc? is there any weird bulging? And for those of you that ordered a 3X but it was REALLY snug do you find that it loosens up too much that you wish you had ordered a 2x? 

I think my hips are about 66". Any suggestions?


----------



## Emma (Aug 17, 2007)

I HAVE TO HAVE ONE! 

Can anyone help me please. I'm a UK22/24 on top and a uk 24/26 on the bottom. I think US sizes are one or two sizes smaller. So would I be a 1x 2x or 3x. 

Does it have lots of strech in the hips? As I'd rather it to fit uptop than be loose.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Aug 17, 2007)

Em I think a 2 x would fit you just fine. They are super stretchy!


If anyone wants a 3x..I have one that's new.


----------



## Rowan (Aug 17, 2007)

I have it...just wish it was longer!


----------



## Suze (Feb 5, 2008)

Sorry for bumping an old thread! 

Does anyone know if this item is still available from the website? When I click on the link, you can still order it, but I can't seem to find it on the site anymore.

this is the link btw: http://stores.channeladvisor.com/orchard-corset/Slips, Petticoats/Vintage 2558/


----------



## Renaissance Woman (Feb 5, 2008)

If you can't get it, I'll sell you mine. I only wore it for a couple of hours. I decided it's too hot to wear it in Texas.


----------



## Suze (Feb 5, 2008)

Renaissance Woman said:


> If you can't get it, I'll sell you mine. I only wore it for a couple of hours. I decided it's too hot to wear it in Texas.



Thanks for the offer but I decided to give it a shot and just bought it, (did some thread research so hopefully I bought the right size). I was prepared to receive some sort of "out of stock" email. But instead I got an "your item is shipped" email

It still a mystery I can't seem to find it on their site, though

Hey-hey, since this thread is bumped anyway, maybe someone will see this so you can sell it to somebody else!?


----------



## mszwebs (Feb 9, 2008)

Ok. So.

Does anyone have a 3x that they don't want? lol

they're out...and She said the likelyhood of being restocked is low, because its a special item.

Anybody?


----------



## Tooz (Feb 9, 2008)

mszwebs said:


> Ok. So.
> 
> Does anyone have a 3x that they don't want? lol
> 
> ...



Me, too. Make that two 3x.


----------



## RedVelvet (Feb 9, 2008)

I have two! I bought two each in 3 sizes ages ago because I convert them into dresses..

I happen to have two unworn 3xs... $28 bucks plus $5 to ship...cant beat that......these are the last two of that size left.

PM me and I will set up a paypal invoice?


----------



## Tooz (Feb 9, 2008)

RedVelvet said:


> I have two! I bought two each in 3 sizes ages ago because I convert them into dresses..
> 
> I happen to have two unworn 3xs... $28 bucks plus $5 to ship...cant beat that......these are the last two of that size left.
> 
> PM me and I will set up a paypal invoice?



Can you hold one for me? I need to get some money together.


----------



## BrunetteBeauty80 (Feb 9, 2008)

RedVelvet said:


> I have two! I bought two each in 3 sizes ages ago because I convert them into dresses..
> 
> I happen to have two unworn 3xs... $28 bucks plus $5 to ship...cant beat that......these are the last two of that size left.
> 
> PM me and I will set up a paypal invoice?



Darn, missed out on this one! If anyone else has one let me know. 3x of course. Thanks!!


----------



## bexy (Feb 10, 2008)

CurvyEm said:


> I HAVE TO HAVE ONE!
> 
> Can anyone help me please. I'm a UK22/24 on top and a uk 24/26 on the bottom. I think US sizes are one or two sizes smaller. So would I be a 1x 2x or 3x.
> 
> Does it have lots of strech in the hips? As I'd rather it to fit uptop than be loose.


*
we're the same size!! exactly! 
by the sounds of it i can fit into a 2x, if anyone has a 2x, and is willing to ship it to uk PLEASE PM ME!!!! thankums*


----------



## supersoup (Jul 7, 2008)

bumping. because i loved the sharing and caring in this thread.

aaaaaaaaand because it's lame they don't have them anymore!


----------



## RedVelvet (Jul 7, 2008)

Yeah....Still have a 3X for sale here, folks....new and unworn..(I bought three...and I needed a 1X, shockingly enough, given that I am a size 22.

Let me know


----------



## Rubies (Oct 9, 2008)

i want this! 

i'm unsure if i should go with the large or xl. i don't have a large chest at all..it's just i'm very much an apple. i've read through the whole thread and have seen some who would've gone smaller...so i'm thinking large? i'd like for it to fit as snug as possible and hope for some smoothing out of the back rolls. i generally fit into clothing within the 14-18 range. 

thanks!


----------



## liz (di-va) (Jan 15, 2009)

any of those 3xs still around? looks like they're selling up to just 2x still


----------



## Weeze (Jan 15, 2009)

Can someone post a link if they still have it? I tried clicking the link on the first post and it opened as an Error.


----------



## liz (di-va) (Jan 15, 2009)

this:
http://www.orchardcorset.com/Victorian-Style-Corset-Slip-Bodybriefer-_p_14383.html


----------



## Weeze (Jan 15, 2009)

Thanks!!!

Did anyone ever figure out how it looks on Apply girls?


----------



## Rowan (Jan 15, 2009)

I bought one of these but it didnt go long enough because of my large hips and it also had the elastic threads start poking out all over soon after buying it...i wasnt terribly happy with it


----------



## Rubies (Jan 15, 2009)

liz (di-va) said:


> any of those 3xs still around? looks like they're selling up to just 2x still



hmm... when i ordered mine a little while back, there was a note up that said if you were interested in ordering XS or 3X to give them a call. i know it's not up now, but maybe you could try?


----------



## Rubies (Jan 15, 2009)

krismiss said:


> Thanks!!!
> 
> Did anyone ever figure out how it looks on Apply girls?



i was kinda disappointed. i'm a size 16/XL and very much an apple. i ordered a large because i wanted it to be tight. i found that it pretty much just pushed everything down...and that is not the best look. haha. it also didn't smooth out my back fat as well as i hoped it would have. i'm not sure if that is an issue for you. i've only worn it out once. it's ok for home! i think that if you're a smallish apple, it'll work.

oh, and i imagine it would look much better with a good-sized chest...which is where i'm lacking :/


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jan 15, 2009)

krismiss said:


> Thanks!!!
> 
> Did anyone ever figure out how it looks on Apply girls?



It made me look like a big, black ruler. I actually sent mine to AnnMarie. She recently did a set in it. In my opinion..it looks better on someone with a pear shape..or at least some noticeable hips..


----------



## liz (di-va) (Jan 15, 2009)

Yeah, I don't actually think there's anything that flattering about it, and it's not really cinchy in the waist. It's not like a real corset, exactly, despite the mannequin they have it on. Just not fitted as such. Even if you have boobs it kinda flattens em down, unless you are into the JJ territory.

I want another one of them though because I actually wear it now because I have lymphedema! If I wear the corset with bicycle shorts pulled over (otherwise it goes window-shading up the back), over my hips, it helps with the swelling. So it's basically medical wear  Heh. I'm sure they'd be so thrilled. Although I don't care, whatever works.

I would love to get a "real" corset (there's another thread for that somewhere). Turning into Scarlett O'Hara (if you lashed 3-4 of them together) in my old age. Hah.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Jan 15, 2009)

In my experience, there was no boob flattening. I found it actually supported my boobs really well - so much so that I could wear it without a bra (which I haven't done since age 11), as long as I 'positioned' my girls within the corset so that it held them up. Once I put them where they belonged (lol), everyone stayed in place for the evening, and I had delightfully bouncy cleavage, lol. It felt really fun! My boobs aren't giant, but they're not small either. 

For wearing in public, the best look I found for the corset dress is to wear it with a skirt, and then a sheer blouse (worn open) on top. That takes advantage of the smoothing properties as well as the hot lingerie look on top, without being too bedroom-y. 

Orchard Corset was delightful to work with when this thread first took off... they were very happy to have so much business from us, so I'm sure they'd try to work with anyone who still needed a 3X.


----------



## AnnMarie (Jan 15, 2009)

As Misty mentioned, I just used the one I picked up from her in a set. 

Verdict? Eh. 

It had zero boob support for me, I'd have preferred to wear it with a bra (if I actually wore it under something, I'd have used a bra underneath.)

To get it long enough to cover my butt, it had to be pulled down (hahah, thanks Soupy!) and when it was pulled down so it was just under the bottom curve of my ass, it was creating what felt like a "void" between it and the small of my back - at the shelf. I was told that visually it wasn't doing that, but it felt that way. 

I'm not sure, functionally, if this would be something I'd ever use... once I sat down it was up around my hips, and if it were under a dress I'd be struggling with that all night. 

It's sexy in its own way, for sure, I like it, but it's not ideal, and definitely not cinchy, just stretchy/tight.


----------



## liz (di-va) (Jan 15, 2009)

It seems like people's experiences have to do in part with how well they just happen to fit whatever the closest size is and if it's tight enough to push/pull the right things. I have the "void" at the booty shelf too, AM. Also at my waist. Being diff sizes top/bottom doesn't help either.

Anyhow, I still like it for the purposes I that use it! It really helps hold in the wing nuts on my hips I have from lipo-lymph (very painful without that support) although, as I say, I need the unflatterin bike shorts over to keep it from rolling up. I will definitely buzz them up about some 3xs. May even try a 2x, although...I dunno.


----------



## Phat Phoebe (Jan 16, 2009)

Rowan said:


> I bought one of these but it didnt go long enough because of my large hips and it also had the elastic threads start poking out all over soon after buying it...i wasnt terribly happy with it



I had the same exact experience.. All the little lycra threads started popping out everywhere and I only wore it once.


----------



## truebebeblue (Jun 17, 2009)

Anyone have a 1x they wanna sell?





True


----------



## Red (Jun 17, 2009)

Anyone have a black 2X they want to sell?


----------

